# Sparing head gear



## Chris Manley (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.awma.com/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/10614.htm

Has anyone used this head gear?
How has it held up to stick sparing?
Is the sizing accurate, do they run big/smaller than stated?
Pros/cons?





Thanks for any information.
Chris


----------



## geezer (Jan 17, 2011)

Haven't tried that one. The standard WEKAF helmets on Ebay only cost about $10 more and are a known commodity, heavy duty steal and leather. If you want to save some bucks and go non-standard, you can try a pair of used LaCrosse helmets. I've found them at used sporting good stores for about $20. At a garage sale or thrift store, they'd be dirt cheap. They give plenty of protection against hits, but are not so good against hard stabs to the face with slender rattan. We've been using heavier rattan with padding which won't go through the face shield and haven't had any problems. The real drawback is that all these helmets give _too much_ protection. Lately, I'm leaning more towards fencing masks so people don't just disregard getting hit and put up a better defense. After all, we should be training with an eye towards learning how to defend ourselves when we're unprotected, right?

Anyway, if you try that headgear out, please post back and give us a report.


----------



## Chris Manley (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the information. The gear is a gift so well see how it goes.
I have used the WEKAF style before and they are worth it. 
I have used my fencing mask, I love using it. It really makes you take notice after a good one.
I should get the gear soon. I will check it out and post a review.  

Chris Manley


----------



## Blindside (Jan 18, 2011)

I was looking at that gear, but more for that transition to close range work than stickwork, the fencing masks we usually use act like a cheesegrater on bare skin so I was looking at something that might handle controlled elbow shots and keep noses from being broken from accidental headbutts when people are scrapping for a knife. 

I look forward to your review!


----------

